# Amtrak featured in " Trading Places"



## Bob Dylan (Jun 21, 2014)

Watching the old movie "Trading Places" with Dan Ackroyd and Eddie Murphy! I'd forgotten how much of the movie took place on Amtrak Trains on the NEC and in the Train Stations!

Question: When they are riding the Party Train they are in what used to be called a Double Bedroom but there Is no Bathroom shown, they use one in the hall! Was this an old 10-6 Heritage Pullman or was it a Movie set? The Bag car and the Diner scenes looked authentic as did the Platform, NEC and Station scenes! (IINM they used NYP/GCT/30th Street and WAS Union!)


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 21, 2014)

I didn't see the movie (I know, party pooper  ), but just guessing here. All the exterior shots (including stations and platforms) are authentic but the interior shots are sets.

Think Super Train - no train is that wide! :giggle:


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 22, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Watching the old movie "Trading Places" with Dan Ackroyd and Eddie Murphy! I'd forgotten how much of the movie took place on Amtrak Trains on the NEC and in the Train Stations!
> 
> Question: When they are riding the Party Train they are in what used to be called a Double Bedroom but there Is no Bathroom shown, they use one in the hall! Was this an old 10-6 Heritage Pullman or was it a Movie set? The Bag car and the Diner scenes looked authentic as did the Platform, NEC and Station scenes! (IINM they used NYP/GCT/30th Street and WAS Union!)


Aloha

Everything you want to know about this movie, and then some, is here: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0086465/?ref_=nv_sr_1


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 22, 2014)

The also covered up some windows to create an Amfleet baggage car.


----------

